# Support Group for Carolina's or South east



## americanguy (Nov 14, 2003)

Hi everyone. Well I have tried before to get a support group started and Im going to try again. Would anyone be interested in meeting on a wed. like around 4-9pm for a support group. I live in Greenville, SC and I could even have one at my apartment or at one of the local churches. It would be very informal. We would sit around and get to know each other and talk about are experiences..If anyone didnt feel like talking they would have to..no pressure whatsoever. I know there are plenty of people in here from Atlanta and surrounding areas. So its up to you guys. This could be a very important step in coping with your SA..Just do it 

P.S. Anyone can email me at [email protected] if they are interested or just post a message on here. Thank you.

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## Shadowcage (Mar 27, 2006)

*hey*

i just joined tonight and ive been looking for a support group forever, id be willing to help you start one if need be. I really think theres a serious lack of such things in our area. Btw i live in laurens, so im only about thirty mins from greenville. Usually go there to pick up computer parts etc. anyways drop me a reply maybe we can get something off the ground and started in a positive direction.


----------



## Shadowcage (Mar 27, 2006)

*wow lol*

okay now i can really tell ive been drinking i just noticed your post was from like sept 2005, oh well maybe ull see this lol.....


----------

